# Cockatiel Dreaming?



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Has anyone ever noticed their Tiel dreaming?
I had my Cheekee with me while I was resting on a couch & she fell asleep on my shoulder right near my ear. She was sound asleep with her beak tucked into her wing. I could clearly see her twitching slightly, and making very cute little murmurs...even her eyelids were twitching like human REM sleep.
Has anyone seen this...it was just the cutest thing ever to see


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

That sounds so adorable! Wish you could get a video.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes I have. It's adorable


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

It may explain a possible reason for night frights when there is no other apparent cause...bad dreams? My girl is just the sweetest natured angel...so I am sure she must have nice dreams. Well at least I would like to think so 
I will try to get video...but I must admit this is the first time I had seen her do it with the little murmur's. It lasted for quite a few minutes....but I didn't want it to stop...


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

Wally would sometimes chirp in her sleep, invariably waking herself up in the process. It was at once adorable and funny. I imagine she was chirping at something in her dream.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Vince said:


> It may explain a possible reason for night frights when there is no other apparent cause...bad dreams?


Yes. It's been discussed a while ago before you became a member. I think we all agreed that birds can have bad dreams and that can spook them


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

That's really interesting! I'll have to observe Luma when she next has a nap.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Sometimes my boy softly talks to himself while sleeping. And once he had a fright and started screaming. I was awake and there was no noise, nothing at all, so he must have been dreaming. Luckily his mum came to the rescue.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

makes me curious now, I'll have to watch if mine have any, mine probably dream of a bunch of millet and corn dancing around in front of them


----------

